# Elto Bike Engine



## Steve Rogers (May 23, 2016)

Hi Im a noob here . Been a mechanic all my life. But Im too sick to do anything with an ELTO omc sn 9160019 
taken apart , looks good, no scoring. can be reassy'd by someone handy. Bicycle Gasoline 2 cycle engine, Decals pretty good even. Need to sell as Divorce is looming. Can any one point me in direction for more info? Please I'm gonna need every penny when shes done. Thanks Steve.


----------



## bricycle (May 23, 2016)

pics say a thousand words..... there were three also, Speedi-bike, Road King and MotorMaster mill....


----------



## Steve Rogers (May 23, 2016)

how wud I know if only "ELTO" is legible? & Mo / sn tag
omc


----------



## Steve Rogers (May 23, 2016)

can u send me in the right direction for info & pix?
Another fellow did but my HD crashed & I lost the Bookmarks


----------



## bricycle (May 23, 2016)

Here you are... http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-to-post-pics.488/


----------

